# Nut milk bag as filter socks?



## harveysburger (Feb 16, 2009)

I was wondering, has anybody used nut milk bag as filter socks?

I ordered two of these

http://www.amazon.ca/gp/aw/d/B00TWV...&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70&keywords=nut+milk+bag

It is made of 200 micron food-grade nylon. They are very easy to wash. Quick rinse and that's it.

Maybe the felt ones trap more stuff, not sure, but the cleaning is so easy on these ones . 
I started using them few days ago, and I don't think I can go back to felt socks!


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

We stock large felt and nylon filter socks, the nylon socks we have in are 100 microns as I find they work a bit better than the 200 micron socks and they are so easy to clean!. http://www.bigreefdepot.com/Filter-Socks-s/166.htm .


----------

